# Guide to becoming attractive and maxing your looks



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Dec 16, 2019)

This is no joke guide, this is no "trolling". It actually works, but it is close to suicide, since you are basically destroying your old self and rebuilding anew. Let us say that if you want to commit suicide this is probably a better alternative.
This is actual red pill (harsh truth) and will get you laid desired like nothing else. This guide is designed to get the average incel as attractive to females as humanely possible. It uses and abuses every trick in the book.


Spoiler: Height



1. Height: it has been proven over time that ideal height lies somewhere in 6'2''-6'4'' range. If you are below this, limb lengthening surgery is highly recommended to max out your looks. Limb lengthening can get you 2-4 inches of additional height. Height is extremely important in male to female attraction and a boost in a few inches can give you the much needed edge. Google "limb lengthening forums" to find out details. There are now non invasive methods which place the lengthening rod inside the bone and do not require external fixators minimizing chance of infection. Technology and medicine has progressed to a level where this procedure is relatively safe from a good doctor, but will cost you big bucks. This will be the most expensive part of the whole process.





Spoiler: Hair



2. Hair: Unless you have God tier skull (you don't, because you are an incel), you need the hair to keep good face framing. Use dutasteride to maintain and regrow hair accompanied with Minoxidil 5% twice a day. If you have recessed beyond Norwood 2 do a FUE (recommended) or FUT hair transplant. This will cost you about 15'000$ including all the drugs and subscriptions. If you are beyond Norwood 5, then tough luck pal, will have to use a hair piece or settle for a transplant to Norwood 3. In the end I would recommend dying hair black or dark if you are caucasian (yes, women like tall, DARK and handsome men). If you are ginger, we will be fixing that later on in later steps. If you are Asian dye your hair blonde (yes, you want to look LESS asian, deal with it). You want to look like a tan skinned white dude as much as possible (stick to the TALL, DARK and HANDSOME rule).





Spoiler: Teeth



3. Teeth: Biggie. If you have underbite, overbite or uneven bite it affects not only how your choppers look but the shape of your face and jaw as well. Get that shit fixed. But under no case DO NOT DO TEETH EXTRACTIONS. Just google John Mew and Mike Mew and look what happened to his father when he did the teeth extractions. You want the fullness in your face, so keep your teeth. Goal of orthodontics is to perfect the bite, increase width of your inferior palate and make your face look better. Don't forget to chew gum daily and Mew to hell and back. Your jaw has to be sore. Google "Mike Mew orthothropics". This process might take you up to 3 years, 4 with jaw surgery, lots of pain and total cost might be anywhere from 5'000$ to 30'000$ (depends on your case and location). Be sure to choose an ortho who cares not only about teeth position, but overall facial (no, not that facial you perv) aesthetics. In the end – don't forget to whiten your teeth and replace any old metal fillings with white fillings so all teeth in your mouth look perfect.





Spoiler: Face



4. Face: Alright, this come AFTER step 3, since that step will improve a lot in your face. So to attract women you need a masculine face. Google "sexual dimorphism" and see what it says about faces of men. Strong brow ridge, narrow eyes, strong cheekbones and strong jaw / chin. You will improve the jaw in step 3. JAW: If you still lack chin after braces and jaw surgery, chin implant is an easy solution and gives a visible improvement. If you STILL lack jaw width (it is unlikely) there is a possibility of jaw implants, but they are messy and very "fake" + you might get your needed jaw width by mewing and roiding in the next steps (yes, roiding can increase masculinity of your face). So if you want to mess with your jaw, put that off a bit. Now the other things: NOSE - if you are asian get that surgery to increase your nose bridge and make your nose more western. If your nose is too big, it honestly is not a problem for a guy unless it looks awful. Nose should fit your face. Nose job cost ranges from 5000 to 10000$. EYES - eyes are window of the soul, so it is a biggie. If you have Asian eyes, get double eyelid surgery asap. No wonder half of South Korea are getting them, it improves the look. You might consider using blue iris lenses to make you look more exotic. Dark eyes are generally not too attractive unless you look extremely macho already. Blue eyes are a little more "beta", but look very cool on races other than white (just google black people with blue eyes). Green are good. What you need is a pronounced limbal ring (google it), if you have muddy eyes and lack it then lenses can give you both the color you think fits you best and the limbal ring. Remember: you are killing your old incel self, do not stick to any idea of being loyal to "yourself" or "your race". You are building a new person here, so changing your eye color is ok. Now, droopy eyes are not the worst thing in a man, since it is relatively masculine, but what you want is eagle eyes (narrow). If it is possible via surgery, consider it. I think it is not though, so might give a pass here. If possible, tint your eyebrows and eyelashes black. It frames the eyes better and always looks good. Your hair has to match though. So anything that deviates from the Chad look you have to fix with facial surgery. If your face is really fucked, Le Fort II and other extreme surgeries might help, but you have to find a surgeon willing to perform them. Remember: you have nothing to lose, so take the highest risks. One important thing to note about surgery on face – avoid fillers. They are just not worth it and look fake. You want your face to consist of BONE not liquid and fatty tissue or foreign implants. So do whatever possible to manipulate the bone growth and shape.





Spoiler: Skin



5. Skin: Very important, you want to have nice olive tan smooth skin. Not too pale, not pink, not yellow. If you are black, not much you can do there, but otherwise visit a good doc to get that acne cleared up, remove all blemishes and apply Melanotan II (for non-blacks). Melanotan II will give you darker skin, darker hair color, you will have less appetite and higher sex drive with possibly lower inhibitions. Don't abuse it as it can make you a literal nig. Make sure it is legit by taking it to chemist to get checked after buying it from your drug dealer. This is godsend for gingers as you will literally get away from that beta ginger skin tone and fix the red hair problem (hair will become black / dark brown). For black guys: just don't have acne, not much you can do there.





Spoiler: Body



6. Body: Here we go boyos, the big one. So while you are doing all of the above you should be gymcelling at least 4 times a week (and while you are lengthening your legs you can work your top with light exercises). Sleep well (9 hours), eat well and find a good routine with heavy compound lifts. After about 6 months you will have run out of newbie gains. This is where big guns come into play. If you have a good frame and height already with a relatively wide and masculine face then steroids might suffice. Make sure to use "hair safe" steroids, this is very important. You don't want to get buff and bald, then you will just look like a gymcel. Do your research. GoodLookingLoser had a good guide on steroids. You want to grow in muscle and reduce fat. Visible six pack is mandatory. You have to weight at least 190 lbs with bodyfat in the 10-15% range. Steroids will help you fill your frame perfect. However, if steroids are not enough to make you a big and masculine looking guy due to inferior skeletal frame, there is another secret trick. This one is quite extreme and you should definitely consult a knoweldgeable doctor and keep track of your hormonal changes, but it is HUMAN GROWTH HORMONE. Rich piana said that long time abuse of HGH made his SKULL GROW, his HANDS GREW, his GUT GREW (bad, but hey, what can you do) and his FEET GREW. Yes, that shit makes actual new cells in your body so your face and skull will become bigger, wider and more masculine. Ideal for skullcels who have narrow and weak looking faces + Mewers get nice gains for jaw growth. Many of you don't need this, but HGH might be that last extra push that a true mega incel subhuman might need to transform him into mutant Chad. This will cost you a lot. Maybe 1000$ a month if you get it the legit way. A few hundred if you get it illegaly. But you still need to do regular bloodwork and keep track of your health. You don't need to become Rich Piana, he is not aesthetic, but you simply might not have the resources needed to become Chad without HGH if you are a true incel. Otherwise roids should suffice. Don't forget to take dutasteride to offset hair damage from roids. Even the lightest roids increase testosterone which can have a little bit of negative affect on hair. Important thing to take away from this: you want to look like Zyzz or Connor Murphy (the bodybuilder, not hockey player). You can't do this without roids. You want to train big pecs, shoulders for width (females find V shape extremely attractive) and neck with trapeze for thick looking upper frame.





Spoiler: Tatoos



7. Tattoos: Ah, icing on the cake. Once you are roided, tanned to maximum this is the final piece of the puzzle. Get those alpha douchebag tattoos that you see on instagram models (some examples - http://www.cocainecaviar.com/shop/ ). Tattoos like you see on Zyzz are pretty perfect. Half chest, shoulder and arm. You can show off your god tier body and still show you have an edge. Will cost you a few thousand. Don't get hipster or "artsy" tattoos. Stacies think those are gay.
Now you might ask – but HOW will I afford all of this?
Well, some things you can do already now for free (start lifting 4x a week for newbie gains, don't eat junk food, improve your skin) and mew daily. But this brings me to next point:





Spoiler: Money



8. Money: You need to have a good hustle going on. You need to rake in AT LEAST60k$ a year on hand. 100k$ is good (magic six figures). NO wageslaving for years, NO low paid office jobs. Forget that. Don't be afraid to break the law to get what you want. When you are in doubt just ask "What would Chad do?". Would Chad care about scamming some normans for $$$? NOPE!So do that! There are plenty of blackhat forums online with different illegal methods on making money in short periods of time. For online crime you get less sentences that you do for shit like drug dealing, so stick to whatever is less risky. You also have an added BONUS to this: you are actually becoming the ruthless, immoral and dominating, low inhibition thug guy women want. IF in the worst case you get to spend a few years in jail for this (don't do crime that puts you in for more than 2 years), it also works in your favor, since women are ATTRACTED to THUGS as they are one of the most masculine men around. In jail you can work out hard, strengthen yourself, get into fights, get scars and prison tattoos and become tougher. I would not recommend this as it would take time away from other things, but you have to understand that for a Chad this is not the worst scenario and can actually help you in lowering inhibitions and develop DGAF attitude. Many of you have good careers already, so simply save money or even take a loan. Don't worry about paying it back, just change name, emigrate or declare bankrupcy. What will they do? Take away your chin implants or confiscate your roided biceps? LOL, Chad doesn't give a fuck. He only cares about his goals. BE CHAD and FUCK THE NORMIES (literally and figuritively).





Spoiler: Personality



9. Personality: By this point, if you went through all the steps above you should have a pretty DGAF personality already which will attract women. You will have to speak and flirt with every chick you see. Even if she has a boyfriend. (Chad doesn't care). Guys will be extremely intimidated by you and girls will be attracted to you on a primal level. Guaranteed. You will have become what you hate the most, the DOUCHEBAG CHAD. If someone gives you any shit, just tell them to fuck off. The "What would Chad do?" rule really works here. So just answer like Chad and you are good to go.





Spoiler: Dick



10. Dick: Now Stacies will want to fuck your brains out after you have done your transformation, but what about the dick? Many of you here are dicklets (under 7 inches). This is where jelqing comes into play (google Thunders place). You want to have AT LEAST minimum 7 inches in length and 6 inches in width. Dick has to look proportionally big to your body. Do jelqing during this whole transformation period and follow the newbie guys on dick stretching forums. "B-b-b-but is that SAFE?" NO! It is NOT FUCKING SAFE. But WHAT DO YOU HAVE TO LOSE? You are a LITTLE DICKLET! Stretch that shit and TAKE IT SLOW + WARMUP so you minimise risk. Chad doesn't give shit about safety, you are in no position to care about safety, what you need are COLD, HARD, RESULTS. Also: always carry a pill of viagra with you. You are a chemical factory at this point, so viagra won't hurt. It will maximise your boner and help you plow the pussy like no tomorrow. TRY IT!
BONUS STEP – BLING: Once you have really maxed your height, looks, skin, muscles, attitude you have to start investing money in your life. Get a relatively good place where you can bring girls (logistics are important, you want to get the birds to bed FAST). You might also want to buy a relatively good car. Don't go overboard on this. Car is not that important. What would Chad drive? A cool looking Mustang will suffice, just keep it clean. Your car has to look like Chad's car, not beta providers car, so avoid hybrids, electric vehicles and anything that looks in any way "gay" or "liberal". Your car doesn't have to be "pretty", it has to be "masculine". You don't really need to buy much bling as your body speaks for itself, but you might buy some diamond ear studs a snapback collection and some tees in style of "Cocaine & Caviar" or similar.





Spoiler: Game



This method will get you all types of girls, from Stacies to cute library girls. When you speak with a less quality girl (nerd, otaku, librarian) just tone down the Chad game and go into your geek mode a bit. These girls will be wet as hell thinking that someone with your body could actually bond with them and be kind to them while ravaging their tight little pussy with an 8 incher and choking them tenderly. Even if they fuck other guys after you they will be calling for your name. If you think that classy girls will be turned off by you, you are mistaken. Just get yourself a well tailored suit and act more classy, dialing down the douchebag game, and they will be on. Then take them to your place, take off that suit to reveal hardened, scarred and tatted body of your "mysterious past life" and they will gush right there and then. You were not an incel. You were a Columbian drug cartel member in your youth and did some things you regret and want to get your life on track. Stacy will want to use her love to help you change to the positive side. You will have to LIE, a A LOT. Chad does not care about lying as long as he gets the pus pus.
FINALLY:
DON'T talk about your transformation! This will be your SECRET! Destroy all your old photos, cut off all your old friends. People won't understand this. New people in your life have to think that you have a shady past riddled with crime, bad choices and extreme conditions. But you have changed now, you want to "get on track" now. You don't want to talk about your past. Think of Renegade. You might actually consider moving to a different country at this point. This might work if you are very short and leg lengthening gets you to only 5'11'' or something. Just move out to Mexico or China. White guys have extreme advantage in Asian countries. You have to be taller than the general male population in your area. You have to be Chad in comparison to them. If you are Asian, do not live in a white country like UK or USA (relatively white, but what the hell). Move back to Asia. You have more chances of being Chad there. Changing country has added benefit of being able to take loans and not pay them back. When people want to ask you about your past, look a bit sulking and say "I don't want to talk about that right now". I also suggest taking up boxing, BJJ or MMA if you have the time.
NOTHING IN MODERATION
Remember – you, as an incel, DON'T HAVE THE PRIVELEGE to live life in moderation. This whole trip might take you minimum 5 years, maximum about 10.
And if you are not prepared to kill your old self and mutate into artifical man-made Chad, please don't whine about the unfairness of the world.





Spoiler: Credits



This guide wasn’t written by me. Here is the link to the original, thanks for reading.


----------



## poonkiller9000 (Dec 16, 2019)

just hard mew 24/7 and eat raw meat and organs tbh


----------



## loromate (Dec 16, 2019)

Stopped reading at the first bullshit:

"1. Height: it has been proven over time that ideal height lies somewhere in 6'2''-6'4'' range "
Ideal height is between 6ft and 6'2.
Are you seriously "highly recommending" people with the ideal height of 6ft to get a life threatning surgery to "ascend" to 6'4 where no one could tell a diference?


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 16, 2019)

loromate said:


> Stopped reading at the first bullshit:
> 
> "1. Height: it has been proven over time that ideal height lies somewhere in 6'2''-6'4'' range "
> Ideal height is between 6ft and 6'2.
> Are you seriously "highly recommending" people with the ideal height of 6ft to get a life threatning surgery to "ascend" to 6'4 where no one could tell a diference?


na ideal height is in between 6'1" and 6'3"

but i agree with your point


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 16, 2019)

poonkiller9000 said:


> just hard mew 24/7 and eat raw meat and organs tbh


wtf bro why did u make that redditor ur profile bro thats so mean bro ia m so mad bro wtf thats mean bro wtf i m crying irl rn bro wtf


----------



## Titbot (Dec 16, 2019)

Nigga copied and pasted a PhD paper


----------



## Aesthetic (Dec 16, 2019)

remake this thread and archive it normally

Wtf is this hell of a text men use the fucking ENTER button goddamn


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Dec 16, 2019)

Autism overload


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 16, 2019)

*This is extremely legit*


----------



## BlackPillChad (Dec 16, 2019)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> NOTHING IN MODERATION
> 
> Remember – you, as an incel, DON'T HAVE THE PRIVELEGE to live life in moderation. This whole trip might take you minimum 5 years, maximum about 10.
> 
> And if you are not prepared to kill your old self and mutate into artifical man-made Chad, please don't whine about the unfairness of the world.



Inspiration for my signature here, but the information in this guide is largely wrong or out of date unfortunately


----------



## forwardgrowth (Dec 16, 2019)

BlackPillChad said:


> Inspiration for my signature here, but the information in this guide is largely wrong or out of date unfortunately


fav sig!!


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 16, 2019)

what about just being confident bro? it worked for the 6'3'' high t skull gigachad who played quarterback in my highschool


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 16, 2019)

You really think anyone will read this shit?!

Not only you didn't even format the text, you're also a 1 message greycel, no one will read more than two sentences of whatever you write.

Phaggot!


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 16, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Wtf is this hell of a text, man. *U**se the fucking ENTER button* goddamn


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 16, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Nigga copied and pasted a PhD paper


Laughed irl at this


----------



## Truecel14 (Dec 16, 2019)

mirin that formatting.


----------



## Deleted member 2856 (Dec 18, 2019)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Many of you here are dicklets (under 7 inches). You want to have AT LEAST minimum 7 inches in length and 6 inches in width.



Man you are not a fucking pornstar relax ffs.Such a retard


----------



## john2 (Dec 18, 2019)

Johnny said:


> Man you are not a fucking pornstar relax ffs.Such a retard


8 inches or a sexual death sentence. Keep coping.


----------



## WBC323 (Dec 18, 2019)

Anyone actually did this?


----------



## beyourself (Dec 18, 2019)

loromate said:


> Stopped reading at the first bullshit


*showed him bro*​


----------



## Deleted member 2856 (Dec 18, 2019)

john2 said:


> 8 inches or a sexual death sentence. Keep coping.


If you can't use the Dick what's the point?
No pussy for your face


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 18, 2019)

I read some parts of this shitty text and found this:



> 7. Tattoos: Ah, icing on the cake. Once you are roided, tanned to maximum this is the final piece of the puzzle. Get those alpha douchebag tattoos that you see on instagram models (some examples - http://www.cocainecaviar.com/shop/ ). Tattoos like you see on Zyzz are pretty perfect. Half chest, shoulder and arm. You can show off your god tier body and still show you have an edge. Will cost you a few thousand. Don't get hipster or "artsy" tattoos. Stacies think those are gay.



When will these retards stop with this tattoo bullshit?! TATTOOS ARE A LOOKSMIN!


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 18, 2019)

Looksmaxxers after following this guide...


----------



## john2 (Dec 18, 2019)

Johnny said:


> If you can't use the Dick what's the point?
> No pussy for your face


I have to agree with you here.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Dec 18, 2019)

So what Are hair safe steroids?


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 18, 2019)

TL;DR: if you're asian, kill yourself


----------



## Bluepill (Dec 18, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> TL;DR: if you're asian, kill yourself


Did your oneitis go after the Korean guy? 🤭


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 18, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> Did your oneitis go after the Korean guy? 🤭


that nigga is a gook


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Dec 18, 2019)

Tl;dr: didn't read


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 18, 2019)

loromate said:


> Stopped reading at the first bullshit:
> 
> "1. Height: it has been proven over time that ideal height lies somewhere in 6'2''-6'4'' range "
> Ideal height is between 6ft and 6'2.
> Are you seriously "highly recommending" people with the ideal height of 6ft to get a life threatning surgery to "ascend" to 6'4 where no one could tell a diference?


6ft is literally bottom 30% in the netherlands. 'ideal height' lol


----------



## loromate (Dec 18, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> 6ft is literally bottom 30% in the netherlands. 'ideal height' lol


Cope. Netherlands is literally the tallest country in the world. What about the other 200 and something?
Also, 30% my ass, I have been to the Netherlands as 6ft and I heightmogged the shit out of everyone


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 18, 2019)

didnt read


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 18, 2019)

lmao y'all should read this I legit cant stop laughing I feel like I'm listening to an infomercial


----------



## Rasputin (Dec 18, 2019)

*I already saw truecel, greycel, volcel and all kind kind of shit but never seen a TEXTCEL in my Life 😂*

What the hell did you have in mind to post all this shit 😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 18, 2019)

Too$hort said:


> lmao y'all should read this I legit cant stop laughing I feel like I'm listening to an infomercial
> View attachment 197266



Jelqing is not even effective at all


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 19, 2019)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> This is no joke guide, this is no "trolling". It actually works, but it is close to suicide, since you are basically destroying your old self and rebuilding anew. Let us say that if you want to commit suicide this is probably a better alternative.
> This is actual red pill (harsh truth) and will get you laid desired like nothing else. This guide is designed to get the average incel as attractive to females as humanely possible. It uses and abuses every trick in the book.
> 
> 
> ...



*Was this guide originally posted on Lookism.net or Reddit?*


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 19, 2019)

Just be a walking silicone, hyaluronic acid, titanium Baukasten theory


----------



## CopingCel (Dec 19, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Just be a walking silicone, hyaluronic acid, titanium Baukasten theory



Either that or have good genes.

Living as an incel is torture.


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 19, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> Either that or have good genes.
> 
> Living as an incel is torture.


inceldom is just one side of being ugly and by far not even the worst one (imo)


----------



## CopingCel (Dec 19, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> inceldom is just one side of being ugly and by far not even the worst one (imo)


Nope boyo.

If you would be getting girls left and right you would not care about a single fucking word another male talks to you.


----------



## Reggina Calcio (Dec 19, 2019)

hcg for dickmaxxing boyo


----------



## Rasputin (Dec 19, 2019)

*Let us say that if you want to commit suicide this is probably a better alternative. 😂😂😂

I Just can’t stop laughing with this shit. *


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 19, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> *Let us say that if you want to commit suicide this is probably a better alternative. 😂😂😂
> 
> I Just can’t stop laughing with this shit. *



Ikr lmao I legit couldn't stop tearing up at this thread whoever wrote it was a poet


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 20, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> Nope boyo.
> 
> If you would be getting girls left and right you would not care about a single fucking word another male talks to you.


What exactly are you trying to say? I don't get it tbh


----------



## Notorious (Dec 20, 2019)

"Blue eyes are a little more "beta", but look very cool on races other than white (just google black people with blue eyes). "


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Dec 30, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> So what Are hair safe steroids?


Google it


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 30, 2019)

Ngl this guide gets tempting every day. The idea of forging a new you is exciting


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 30, 2019)

Too$hort said:


> Ngl this guide gets tempting every day. The idea of forging a new you is exciting



Only if the guide wasn't utter shit


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Dec 30, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Only if the guide wasn't utter shit


How?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 30, 2019)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> How?



It's good enough to cover all the things (except the tattoo crap) but it's too superficial still. For example, jelqing and stretching won't do shit for most people because of how ineffective those exercises are, hanging and clamping give way better results (and this is supported by most people who do PE for a long time). The skin guide too doesn't talk anything about photoaging, Retin-A, Niacin, Salicylic acid, Red Light...

It's better to make a big separate thread for each one tbh (I realized that after trying to make a big thread like this myself)


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Dec 30, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> It's good enough to cover all the things (except the tattoo crap) but it's too superficial still. For example, jelqing and stretching won't do shit for most people because of how ineffective those exercises are, hanging and clamping give way better results (and this is supported by most people who do PE for a long time). The skin guide too doesn't talk anything about photoaging, Retin-A, Niacin, Salicylic acid, Red Light...
> 
> It's better to make a big separate thread for each one tbh (I realized that after trying to make a big thread like this myself)


Fair enough buddy


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 30, 2019)

nvm


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jan 10, 2020)

Johnny said:


> Man you are not a fucking pornstar relax ffs.Such a retard


Greycel dickcel cope


----------



## Deleted member 2856 (Jan 11, 2020)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Greycel dickcel cope


Curry


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 11, 2020)

noped said:


> agree with everything except 4 jelqing, making up past life bs and tats


what's wrong with jelqing


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 11, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> It's good enough to cover all the things (except the tattoo crap) but it's too superficial still. For example, jelqing and stretching won't do shit for most people because of how ineffective those exercises are, hanging and clamping give way better results (and this is supported by most people who do PE for a long time). The skin guide too doesn't talk anything about photoaging, Retin-A, Niacin, Salicylic acid, Red Light...
> 
> It's better to make a big separate thread for each one tbh (I realized that after trying to make a big thread like this myself)


Yh

Do you have any top tier info abt skinmaxxing?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 11, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Yh
> 
> Do you have any top tier info abt skinmaxxing?



Nothing extraordinary tbh, I've been reading some books on skincare and I'll read some on collagen to make a megathread in the future


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 17, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Unless you have God tier skull (you don't, because you are an incel)


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 17, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 312381


How’d u find that lmao


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 17, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> How’d u find that lmao


I don't remember what i searched tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 17, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> na ideal height is in between 6'1" and 6'3"
> 
> but i agree with your point


6'1 is the start of tall, agreed.
Confirmed by Rob Paul
@Rob Paul'sHeight


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 18, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Jelqing is not even effective at all


Then what shall I do?


Dope said:


> 6'1 is the start of tall, agreed.
> Confirmed by Rob Paul
> @Rob Paul'sHeight


Honestly below 6’4 is short


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 18, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Then what shall I do?



Clamping and ADS

https://looksmax.org/threads/nsfw-attractionmax-deliciadecus-penismax-guide-2020.107514/


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 18, 2020)

I remember this, read it all when I was still greycel


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7313 (Jul 2, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Let us say that if you want to commit suicide this is probably a better alternative.



ROFL, _BETTER ALTERNATIVE _my ass. This is a step by step on how to get broke and exhausted of life jfl, I'd much rather cope or rope than go through with this jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Feb 8, 2021)

only the jelqing part annoys me since this is probably one of the most dangerous methods to pe and most injuries happen during jelqing, I injured myself too but thank God I fixed it, better get an extender or something else just dont jelq if you dont believe me just go over at pegym injury section and see yourself how most injuries are from jelqing


----------



## Deleted member 8666 (Feb 8, 2021)

Good starter thread for sure. But someone should make a comprehensive skin care thread. Listing every possible option under the sun.


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey @Tony how’s waste management going?


----------

